# Police track down alleged Cohasset car thief



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police track down alleged Cohasset car thief *

Posted 42 minute(s) ago 
A 19-year-old from Cohasset faces charges he stole a pickup truck from a driveway, crashed it into a car parked nearby and then ran into the woods when confronted by the truck's owner. Police arrested Enrico Teruzzi about 3 a.m. Tuesday after a police dog tracked him down.


----------

